# Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well after eat' all that Q this weekend, we decided to have some veggies for supper the next night. My wife did good!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Man you're killing me!! Fried okra, peas,taters, cole slaw! And is that squash in the middle? You guy's can cook!!! Can I move in with ya??lol


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

runincode said:


> Man you're killing me!! Fried okra, peas,taters, cole slaw! And is that squash in the middle? You guy's can cook!!! Can I move in with ya??lol


Yep, stewed squash/vidalia oinons. You can move in but you'll have to sleep with dog,Leo, aka Evil Spawn of Satan.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Yep, stewed squash/vidalia oinons. You can move in but you'll have to sleep with dog,Leo, aka Evil Spawn of Satan.


Hell, I can get along with anyone or thing!!LOL Still that's a good lookin bait!!


----------

